# Atlanta Camping & Rv Show



## newcamperguy (Aug 28, 2005)

Hi, looking for other outback owners in the atlanta/Marietta,ga area.
Still have alot to learn. Would like someone local to show me the ropes.
Waiting on the RV show the 15,16,17 sept here.
Looking at the 25rss as my first camper. 
Thanks,
Darrell


----------



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

Welcome newcamperguy action

We live south of Atlanta, so, kinda out of your area. However, we do own the 25rss. Our first real camper as well and we love it.

I believe you'll find great help here on the board, I know I have. Almost any questions can be answered as everyone is knowledgable and helpful.

The DW and I are planning on attending the Camping & RV show in Sept. The DW's boss is on the lookout for his first camper for his family of 4. This will be a great show because I'll be able to help spend someone _ELSES_ money.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome new!


----------



## mom30075 (Jun 6, 2005)

newcamperguy said:


> Hi, looking for other outback owners in the atlanta/Marietta,ga area.
> Still have alot to learn. Would like someone local to show me the ropes.
> Waiting on the RV show the 15,16,17 sept here.
> Looking at the 25rss as my first camper.
> ...


Hi Darrell,
we live in Roswell, Cobb County. We have the 28RSDS, family of 5. There is a rally going to Cloudland Canyon in North GA in october. I'm sure my husband would be happy to talk to you via phone. You can email us at [email protected]
Donna


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I just got your posting but I would be happy to talk to you about Outbacks. We have a 28 BHS and live in Marietta.

Reverie


----------



## amanda lou (Jul 23, 2005)

Welcome to the Outbackers, I cant help you much, but I am sure if anyone can, this group can.
After all I hoping one of 'em helps me back up there at Clouland Canyon.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Welcome to Outackers action

You will not go wrong choosing an Outback









Thor


----------

